# Why aren’t you bigger? Why isn’t your physique better?



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

Let’s hear it. 
Why isn’t your physique where you want it to be?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s hear it.
> Why isn’t your physique where you want it to be?



Because i don't eat perfectly and im bad at following my programming


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2022)

because I don't have @RiR0 nipping at my heels like an angry pug on steroids.

I'm plenty big and strong enough for my age. Workout routine is fine. Diet is shit. That has always been my issue on and off. Right now it is an issue.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> because I don't have @RiR0 nipping at my heels like an angry pug on steroids.
> 
> I'm plenty big and strong enough for my age. Workout routine is fine. Diet is shit. That has always been my issue on and off. Right now it is an issue.


I can’t help I’m short 😔


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I can’t help I’m short 😔


I usually have to realize that Ive gotten too fat before doing something about it. Im at that point right about now. There is a level where I think someone looks 'soft' even if they are strong. Im dangerously close.


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 28, 2022)

I feel like I actually have somewhat valid excuses. 
- Only been back to training for a year after one year of no gym and Test levels of 4 nmol/L
- Have inflammatory bowel disease which I am not yet being treated for (symptoms ongoing for 18 months)


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2022)

PS @RiR0 
If I had to sum it up in response to the original post I would say simply because I get lazy and lack self control too often.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 28, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I feel like I actually have somewhat valid excuses.
> - Only been back to training for a year after one year of no gym and Test levels of 4 nmol/L
> - Have inflammatory bowel disease which I am not yet being treated for (symptoms ongoing for 18 months)



Eating is hard man
Ive got my autoimmune gastritis mostly under control, but sometimes i csnt eat for long periods od.time


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2022)

It will be. Give me time.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s hear it.
> Why isn’t your physique where you want it to be?


I like food too much so Im always about 2% bodyfat over where I’d like to be.

Also, not enough tren and max curls.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jul 28, 2022)

I'll answer for Presser.

Because I'm a fat pussy.
I have raspberry preserves crusted over my belly button.  They're yummy.
I can't stop shaking when I go outside.
Yo yo yo.
I'm 56.  I want to stay healthy.  
600 test is too much - ankles go boom.
I don't use.

Gypsy curse on all of you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Because I like to lift heavier and heavier and it makes me fatter and fatter. 

When I try to get lean my lifts go down and that makes me feel weak and frail. 

I need @RiR0 in my mirror yelling at me and making me feel bad.


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Eating is hard man
> Ive got my autoimmune gastritis mostly under control, but sometimes i csnt eat for long periods od.time


Most days I can get it down okay, I just don’t enjoy it coming out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> I'll answer for Presser.
> 
> Because I'm a fat pussy.
> I have raspberry preserves crusted over my belly button.  They're yummy.
> ...


Don’t derail another thread you fat pussy.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 28, 2022)

I had a few challenges that set me back earlier this year.

1. Crashed my three wheeler (honda ATC).. Separated my shoulder bad.. Couldnt do anything for about two months but fluff exercises for certain areas.

2. Got COVID real bad shortly after my accident..Like the worst sickness Ive ever dealt with for about three weeks. Pure hell on Earth..  I was bed ridden for at least two of those weeks and couldnt hardly eat and lost a lot of weight.

The strange thing is I feel like I can still feel Covid like symptoms often with  heavy breathing and fatigue..

My shoulder still hurts, especially when I sleep on it wrong,  but Im back on point with everything.. Diet, training and rest..

At 43 y.o. Im powering through it the best I can and am regaining lost muscle.

Each week seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

Think it comes down to just needing to be better disciplined. Diet could be much better with nutrient  timing and a wider selection instead of my narrow reptile brain.

Training needs more discipline too , I do fine but I have issues going off the reservation and days I just go full volume whore ... that at times is just plain counter productive. 

I need  to learn more lifts as well and variations , as I look over my note book its the same 10 or so lifts over n over .. so thats got to change in the coming months after the meet for sure .. if I'm missing variations then I'm creating weak spots ... fuck dat

I need to work on staying positive as well , nothing can ever be just good enough , staying motivated keeping the intensity high during the workouts all  that matters. 

Most important thing is to keep reminding myself I didn't get out of bed  to be mediocre, it's the best I can or die trying. No quarter given.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I feel like I actually have somewhat valid excuses.
> - Only been back to training for a year after one year of no gym and Test levels of 4 nmol/L
> - Have inflammatory bowel disease which I am not yet being treated for (symptoms ongoing for 18 months)


I have bad digestive issues.I’m diagnosed with crohns and recently with gastroparisis.
It’s definitely a bitch day to day to get in calories. 
I csnt even stomach hydrolyzed whey anymore or more than 8oz chicken every couple of days.
Very low fat and easily digestible calories is where I’m at.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 28, 2022)

I've been plagued with injuries for years and now that I'm working 12-14 hour days it doesn't leave me enough time to train and rest like I need to. Also found out last night at the ER I may have some kind of digestive thing going on too. But mostly it's because my desire to lift heavy weights has always exceeded my desire to have a good physique.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have bad digestive issues.I’m diagnosed with crohns and recently with gastroparisis.
> It’s definitely a bitch day to day to get in calories.
> I csnt even stomach hydrolyzed whey anymore or more than 8oz chicken every couple of days.
> Very low fat and easily digestible calories is where I’m at.





Perrin Aybara said:


> I've been plagued with injuries for years and now that I'm working 12-14 hour days it doesn't leave me enough time to train and rest like I need to. Also found out last night at the ER I may have some kind of digestive thing going on too. But mostly it's because my desire to lift heavy weights has always exceeded my desire to have a good physique.



Ouch
The fruit for carbs does help a lot i bet.
My issue is, there is no rhyme or reason

One day ill eat like a fucking pig, whatever i want.

2 weeks later, ill eat some rice and ill be on the ground groaning in pain for 6 hours

2 weeks later, apparently rice is fine now
Pretty annoying


@Perrin Aybara You also have a good physique lol and lift ungodly numbers
Impressive considering your work ethic
12 hours a day at work lol


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ouch
> The fruit for carbs does help a lot i bet.
> My issue is, there is no rhyme or reason
> 
> ...


Could it be what you’re eating the day before the rice


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Could it be what you’re eating the day before the rice



Its possible,
But doesnt seem to be it
Had an issue today, took 35 Gaviscon to get rid of it, which is actually a mild incident
 My eating has been perfect for a week with zero deviations from my "Safe" nutrition,

Probably a stress thing is what im thinking


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

Food and sleep.


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

Also I can’t afford tren


----------



## Clyde (Jul 29, 2022)

*Why:*
1)  I'll be 60 in a few months
2)  I haven't worked out in 20+ years
3)  Tore my right distal biceps tendon off the bone
4)  Cancer treatment stripped most of the muscle from my body
5)  Lots of morphine and oxycodone crashed T levels during treatent
6)  Couldn't eat food/drink for about 6 months total. Used a feeding tube directly into stomach

*What I've done so far:
EDIT: 0.1)*  I've survived post 5 years cancer treatment!
1)  Developed proper mindset to get this shit (my health) straightened out
2)  Reconnected with the UG bb scene on line, got some good info and a plan to move forward
3)  Got blood work
4)  Got a home BP monitor
5)  Got myself on TRT+plus, T4, and Telmisartan.
6)  Feeling WAY better both physically and mentally

*What I need to do:*
1)  Finish shop addition to set up weight room
2)  Set up bench press and weights
3)  Purchase dumb bells and fabricate a squat/lifting rack and adj incline bench
4)  See if RiR0 will go over my former main EOD workout and split, come up with a new plan.
5)  Hit the weights and see how it goes, make adjustments as necessary
6)  When I get healthy enough, transition TRT into a mild test + primo cycle
7)  See how close I can get to my former strength and fitness levels

Time is on a different scale at my age. In other words, years fly by like months did in my youth. If this takes another 6 months or year to get started lifting, so be it. I will get to step #7 and I'm well on my way. I need to loose a bunch of bodyfat (currently at ~190-195lbs) and I'd like to gain back/restore as much muscle as possible. I *do need* to start dieting down while getting the lifting part in order though.

*Some history:*
I was just your typical average gym rat....

I started working out at around 145 to 150lbs, and peaked at 200 while on a cycle before I quit. Always did PCT and short-ish cycles back then. Also didn't have access to much gear other than test and deca, with a 50 50 chance of getting fakes for most of the more "exotic" injectables  back then.

At my peak condition 20+ years ago, I was around 185-190 @ 5'7" (small bones/frame) and could bench 225 for 10. Injury caution kept me from trying max lifts, but I did manage 275 for a single bench sometime before weighing 185. I did light-ish deadlifts, working up to around 415 for a few reps last set, and always had a weak squat (maintaining form limited), working below 315 for reps. At my peak, I could no longer work biceps due to tendon injury/pain, but was able to work every thing else around it.

I'd be very happy to hit 225 for easy reps on the bench again. I'll never attempt 1RM to avoid injury. I'd be happy to just squat my bodyweight for reps, and no idea about deadlifts.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 29, 2022)

Not logging my lifts so I can accurately progress week to week. I plan to start doing that next week with the PHAT program @RiR0 reccomended. Lately I've been sticking to exercises I know well and just going as hard as my joints will allow.

Shoulder inflamation that surfaces if I go too hard or heavy. It limits me but I know exactly where that limit is. I max out at 105 DB's on bench for instance. Anymore than that and I'm in pain again for two weeks doing legs and core.

Not getting enough restful quality sleep. I've tried Trazadone, that ZZquil shit, and melatonin. Still wake up a couple times a night.

Not being able to eat more than maintenance. I just cant digest quickly enough. I started taking Papya enzymes last week but all they seem to do is give me gas.

And above all else being a hard gainer and old. I'll be 52 next week. I came to California in 2001 at 170lbs. I now hover around 200-205 and having a hard time getting those numbers up.

Here's a pic of me at 205 working on my engine for the Mazdaspeed 6 a month ago. Hell of a job!

My shoulder development sucks.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Because I like to lift heavier and heavier and it makes me fatter and fatter.
> 
> When I try to get lean my lifts go down and that makes me feel weak and frail.
> 
> I need @RiR0 in my mirror yelling at me and making me feel bad.


I feel your pain bro. I don't know that I will ever be happy with my body. I have lost a lot of weight multiple times and every time I do, I feel weak even though I am still decent strength. I'm not happy thinner, I'm not happy fatter.
I don't know if it is a sickness as much as it is a weakness of mine. I certainly know what I should do, I just don't do it very often.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s hear it.
> Why isn’t your physique where you want it to be?


Good thread..i simply don’t eat enough food


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its possible,
> But doesnt seem to be it
> Had an issue today, took 35 Gaviscon to get rid of it, which is actually a mild incident
> My eating has been perfect for a week with zero deviations from my "Safe" nutrition,
> ...


Have you been checked for diverticulosis or been checked out by the doc for other possible issues? Sounds horrible man. Nothing worse than stomach or intestinal pain.

I have diverticulosis they found 5 years ago but its never been an issue for me thankfully. Doc actually told me doing direct ab work would make it worse and caused it in the first place. Kaiser...lol.

EDIT: Sorry, didnt see your post stating you have autoimmune gastritis.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 29, 2022)

I make too many compromises and go too easy with my training some days

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 29, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Have you been checked for diverticulosis or been checked out by the doc for other possible issues? Sounds horrible man. Nothing worse than stomach or intestinal pain.
> 
> I have diverticulosis they found 5 years ago but its never been an issue for me thankfully. Doc actually told me doing direct ab work would make it worse and caused it in the first place. Kaiser...lol.



Did a full run down
Figured out it was just Autimmune Gastritis.
I did get checked for diverticulosis, but none were found, and when antibiotics where tried during the initial "What the fuck is happending" phase, in which i went from 225 lba to 155 lbs due to only being able to eat plain yogurt and water.

The Gastritis isnt too bad for some people
Bit my problem is that i dint have an esophageal sphincter, so the acid bubbles up my esophagus into my lungs....
So all that lovely acid burns my lungs and that kinda hurts


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 29, 2022)

@silentlemon1011 had it right; I fail to stick to a productive intense linear program, and my diet is inconsistent.

Furthermore, I’ve very prone to anxiety and that saps me of energy. It’s been a hard two years, but things are looking up right now.

Another issue; I have a deep-seated insecurity and dysmorphia so it will never be enough. My eyes gravitate towards confirmation bias: I only attune to the jacked shredded guys and feel like I’ll forever be trapped as an intermediate dad bod lifter.

I’m very self critical.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 29, 2022)

Because I keep catching freaking COVID, going through a great reset, then having to start over again.  Fuck my life....


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 29, 2022)

Because I like snacks a lil too much.

And I feel like I'm still trying to dial in progressive overload when each day in the gym feels different. Probably because of yesterday's snacks 🤔


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Because I like snacks a lil too much.
> 
> And I feel like I'm still trying to dial in progressive overload when each day in the gym feels different. Probably because of yesterday's snacks 🤔


Never blame those innocent lil snacks.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Never blame those innocent lil snacks.


It's easier that way. 


So let me ask you.... why am I not bigger and better physique? No holds barred, and I mean that.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> It's easier that way.
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.... why am I not bigger and better physique? No holds barred, and I mean that.


Well for me digestive issues and injuries aside consistency.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 29, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Have you been checked for diverticulosis or been checked out by the doc for other possible issues? Sounds horrible man. Nothing worse than stomach or intestinal pain.
> 
> I have diverticulosis they found 5 years ago but its never been an issue for me thankfully. Doc actually told me doing direct ab work would make it worse and caused it in the first place. Kaiser...lol.



I just found out last night at the ER I may have this. So it hasn't affected you much? I'm still hoping it turns out just to be some kind of ab muscle strain. They did say its definitely not a hernia at least.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jul 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I feel your pain bro. I don't know that I will ever be happy with my body. I have lost a lot of weight multiple times and every time I do, I feel weak even though I am still decent strength. I'm not happy thinner, I'm not happy fatter.
> I don't know if it is a sickness as much as it is a weakness of mine. I certainly know what I should do, I just don't do it very often.


I can relate to many of your posts. I too have always struggled with maintaining weight. After I diet down, I eventually always go back up. You aren't alone.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well for me digestive issues and injuries aside consistency.


I've seen your log, that digestive shit sucks man. It's good you've figured out a recovery plan though.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I feel your pain bro. I don't know that I will ever be happy with my body. I have lost a lot of weight multiple times and every time I do, I feel weak even though I am still decent strength. I'm not happy thinner, I'm not happy fatter.
> I don't know if it is a sickness as much as it is a weakness of mine. I certainly know what I should do, I just don't do it very often.





TiredandHot said:


> I can relate to many of your posts. I too have always struggled with maintaining weight. After I diet down, I eventually always go back up. You aren't alone.



Can we all do a big hug now?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 29, 2022)

Because I don't steroid enough and my bench shirt is broken.

I'm not where I want to be simply because I don't suffer enough. I've got all the tools and knowledge to do it, but I lack the willpower to do anything until the 2 rolls by my belly button turn into 3 rolls when I sit down in my chair at night.

I've cut myself far too much slack. 

Or I could have a glandular problem. Seems just as likely.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 29, 2022)

Not sure on the physique I want to be honest. I always liked the 6 pack look when I was skinner but I felt like I looked way smaller. Shoulders and traps sucked. But with the beefy shoulders wish I was leaner. It's a losing battle. Also skinny and weak as fuck or heavier with some strength. But at least I don't look like the lazy fuck in the first picture below. 😁


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2022)

Injuries are #1 but I always wanted to look like ravishing Rick rude ... I kinda look like him


----------



## TODAY (Jul 29, 2022)

Currently?

I'm just coming off of a martial arts addiction that stripped a fair amount of muscle off of my frame.

Furthermore, I respond _very poorly _to a sustained caloric deficit. As such, getting below 10-ish % bodyfat entails a level of psychological stress that I am simply not willing to subject myself or my family to at this point in my life.

Oh, and I really, _really_ enjoy cooking.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 29, 2022)

Probably been on bunk gear this whole time


----------



## snake (Jul 29, 2022)

I met Father Time a few years back and the law of diminishing returns got to know me a little before that.

But with where I'm at right now, I'm good in my skin.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 29, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Probably been on bunk gear this whole time


Yeah, that's definitely it. 4k total test isn't nearly enough to build muscle.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Not sure on the physique I want to be honest. I always liked the 6 pack look when I was skinner but I felt like I looked way smaller. Shoulders and traps sucked. But with the beefy shoulders wish I was leaner. It's a losing battle. Also skinny and weak as fuck or heavier with some strength. But at least I don't look like the lazy fuck in the first picture below. 😁
> View attachment 25548
> View attachment 25551
> View attachment 25553


Nah, you look great. I mean, yeah, you’d fit into a Wolverine costume, but proportions are sick. You’re definitely on the right track and will be a monster by next year.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 29, 2022)

@hard_gains how much time is between first and third pic?

Whats your weight at now?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 29, 2022)

Because for decades I've done everything for one specific end goal. To be massive. Which with my genetics was actually an easy out for me and now I just don't have the desire/balls/ willpower to do the opposite and quite frankly healthier thing for me


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> @hard_gains how much time is between first and third pic?


The first was 2016 and last is a earlier this month. I wasn't as motivated back then as I am today. Most people could accomplish that within a year or two with good diet and training. But I was a lazy fuck and pretty much told myself I'm lifting so that was enough. Should also point out I was natural in the first two pics.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> The first was 2016 and last is a earlier this month. I wasn't as motivated back then as I am today. Most people could accomplish that within a year or two with good diet and training. But I was a lazy fuck and pretty much told myself I'm lifting so that was enough. Should also point out I was natural in the first two pics.


You can tell the work is paying off. Keep on going.. Our builds and training are very similar for short dudes.. Youll pass my old ass soon..lol.. Fuck I hate getting old.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You can tell the work is paying off. Keep on going.. Our builds and training are very similar for short dudes.. Youll pass my old ass soon..lol.. Fuck I hate getting old.
> View attachment 25557


That's the goal big guy. Looking beefy. Shit age don't mean much here. Allot of the older boys have me beat. I look at it as a world of time and experience is how you get were you want to be.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You can tell the work is paying off. Keep on going.. Our builds and training are very similar for short dudes.. Youll pass my old ass soon..lol.. Fuck I hate getting old.
> View attachment 25557


Shit it's almost like prison. Bunch of dudes working out. Checking out each other's bods and pretending we aren't gay. 🤣


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Shit it's almost like prison. Bunch of dudes working out. Checking out each other's bods and pretending we aren't gay. 🤣


lmao! No homo here brotha! I love pussy..(I have nothing against gay people though)....lol ... Seeing your training log reminded me of myself at one time...we looked damn near the same then... Always good to encourage each other...


----------



## Dex (Jul 29, 2022)

Mental health issues. Bipolar can get you on your game during a manic phase but then kicks your ass when the depression comes back. I've had injuries but feel I could have worked around some of them if it weren't for the depression. That is my main issue that I am trying to overcome.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 29, 2022)

1. I need more time. My heart issues set back my progress significantly for 16 months.

2. My diet is not dialed in. I'm too worried about not eating enough and consequently not gaining, so I tend to surpass the calories necessary to maintain a surplus. I think I'm doing better with that now since I am realizing I can make gains on sub 4k calories a day.

3. This has been a learning process, and I am interested to find out new things I did not know about my body. I did lots of things that slowed my progress along the way, and learning by mistakes has helped a lot. So I think, what am I doing wrong now?


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 29, 2022)

Appetite. 1000%

I'm never hungry and can only force feed to a degree. 

I can also be lazy sometimes but I buy all my meals prepped and shipped.


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have bad digestive issues.I’m diagnosed with crohns and recently with gastroparisis.
> It’s definitely a bitch day to day to get in calories.
> I csnt even stomach hydrolyzed whey anymore or more than 8oz chicken every couple of days.
> Very low fat and easily digestible calories is where I’m at.


Oh damn, didn't realise you are part of the IBD gang too. I did wonder if there was an issue when I read your diet in your log and noticed lots of shakes etc. Does eating like that usually keep your issues in check?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Oh damn, didn't realise you are part of the IBD gang too. I did wonder if there was an issue when I read your diet in your log and noticed lots of shakes etc. Does eating like that usually keep your issues in check?


It does. Even then I’ve got pay attention to the different fruits. Pears are probably the worst fruit for me


----------



## Yano (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Did a full run down
> Figured out it was just Autimmune Gastritis.
> I did get checked for diverticulosis, but none were found, and when antibiotics where tried during the initial "What the fuck is happending" phase, in which i went from 225 lba to 155 lbs due to only being able to eat plain yogurt and water.
> 
> ...


this is why i sleep sitting up , the  gerd will drown me laying down , it sucks


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 29, 2022)

I would say because I did not know the proper way to eat until late in life. I yoyo dieted for 24 years and ended up weighing more than I started shortly after the diets ended (which is the problem with a diet, they are not sustainable in most cases). So I was a fat obese fucker, I finally took the time to read, study and figure out how to try and fix it. Now I have excess skin all over that makes me feel humiliated when I catch a glimpse in the mirror. 

My metabolism is fucked, I can literally gain fat on 2400 cals a day. That is with getting in over 15000 steps a day and working out hard 6 days a week. I don't know how to fix this. But when it is time to cut the caloric intake is brutal.

Autoimmune disease Psoriasis and Psoriatic Arthritis causes me tendon and other connective tissue issues. These have lead to 2 shoulder and 1 knee surgery. The shoulder surgeries add up to pretty much a year out of the gym. Collapsed discs on C5/ C6 and C6/C7 took me out for another 7 months. Every time I make progress something happens and I lose ground. 

I refuse to give up and allow injuries to be an excuse on how I train now. I wake up with every joint in my body hurting every day and I say fuck pain and work through it. I know if I don't I will hate myself for it. I am pretty sure if it wasn't for the gym, I would be dead or in a wheelchair by now.


----------



## iGone (Jul 29, 2022)

I don't have much.

One; my schedule doesn't allow me to make my lifting a priority as much as I want it to, or even rather I don't make it a priority over other things with my limited available time.
Spending time with the wife and kids comes first with how little I'm home.

Two; I haven't been training properly for long, I started training regularly in late September of '21 and took most of May and June off due to the change in schedule. I did come in "detrained" after taking essentially 18 months off so that has it's advantages and disadvantages.

Aside from that, it's all in due time and I'm just going to keep my nose to the grindstone and get my 3 days of lifting per week in and do everything I can to maximize my growth to reach my goals.

I do need some other equipment to also maximize my effectiveness, but again all in due time.

I have IBS-D, but I don't know how much of that effects my nutrition or absorption of nutrients. My regular irregularities have always left me wondering.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 29, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> I'll answer for Presser.
> 
> Because I'm a fat pussy.
> I have raspberry preserves crusted over my belly button.  They're yummy.
> ...


"Ankles go boom"... I mean..  ^^^ right or wrong, that shit is funny.


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

Anadrol, that would help combat a shitty diet, right?


----------



## Stickler (Jul 29, 2022)

Whew, this thread is a doozy. I'll have to wait to write my book of reasons later. 

I used to lack discipline and consistency for long periods of time due to adhd. If I don't get immediate satisfaction and results, I get bored, impatient, and then derailed from any formal plan. 

I'm working on that as we speak, even with meds. I know that as my progress slows down after the beginning "quick change stage," I'll start getting annoyed and will need to prevent excuses from coming to mind as to why I should change what's been proven to work already. 

Stay focus,  do as I'm told, be patient, results will come.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 29, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> My metabolism is fucked, I can literally gain fat on 2400 cals a day. That is with getting in over 15000 steps a day and working out hard 6 days a week. I don't know how to fix this. But when it is time to cut the caloric intake is brutal.


I have a girlfriend that is going through this exact thing right now (except gaining at significantly less calories). She's running a whole course of peptides and special diet/cardio prescription with a doctor who specializes in this. Its only been a month but the results are coming in. Might be worth looking into peptides to help fix.


----------



## Yano (Jul 29, 2022)

@RiR0

Dude ,, without doubt this is one of the best fucking threads in a LONG God damn time.

I think most of us forget to take off the rose colored glasses and honestly  evaluate our programming effectively. We think yeah I'm kicking ass ,, we believe others when they say ,, yeah you're kicking ass. But those visions are often skewed by emotion and far from reality.

Taking the time to honestly answer this question will offer folks a clear glimpse through the haze of their own belief. A true chance at self assessment and observation.

Well done.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> @RiR0
> 
> Dude ,, without doubt this is one of the best fucking threads in a LONG God damn Time.
> 
> ...



Agreed. First way to improve your weaknesses is to acknowledge them. No excuses all, if you want it, you know what you need to do.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 29, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Agreed. First way to improve your weaknesses is to acknowledge them. No excuses all, if you want it, you know what you need to do.


Disagree.

The best way to improve your weaknesses is to disregard good advice and stubbornly stick to your shitty game plan while displaying a victim mentality and martyr complex.

Gains.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 29, 2022)

Time, at this point, but it started as pure laziness.  Got a very late start.  Had low testosterone (300's) entire life up until mid-late 30's when it completely tanked to bouncing between 50-150.  But even up until that point, nothing was stopping me from eating a good diet or working within the constraints of lower testosterone.  Laziness bred fake helplessness.  Fast forward to now, and I now know it's just fucking hard work.  All of it.  Like really hard.  And I don't even have a family, so fitting all of this in while being a parent is unimaginable to me.  I could have made the most of what I had at the time when I was younger, and maybe even had improved and kept my natural production.  So now I'm fighting the entropy of age without having maximized my youth training my CNS and building resilience.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have bad digestive issues.I’m diagnosed with crohns and recently with gastroparisis.
> It’s definitely a bitch day to day to get in calories.
> I csnt even stomach hydrolyzed whey anymore or more than 8oz chicken every couple of days.
> Very low fat and easily digestible calories is where I’m at.


Wow RiR0, sorry to hear that. Is this something you just recently got and is there a chance for future improvement?

I had a GF that had gastroparesis from radiation treatment for non hodgkin's lymphoma. She eventually had to get a permanent feeding tube. She had a hell of a time getting maintenance calorie absorption through the tube, and eating more often than not led to more issues than just not eating solid food.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

Because I’m not ready to give up certain things yet lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Disagree.
> 
> The best way to improve your weaknesses is to disregard good advice and stubbornly stick to your shitty game plan while displaying a victim mentality and martyr complex.
> 
> Gains.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 29, 2022)

Holy fuck shit. Where do I start?

first I will say that I eat clean as hell. I also do track what I eat down to condiments. 

When I am training properly I train like a fucking animal. 

Here is where the problems start. I work sometimes 20 hrs a day. On those days training is pretty much impossible. I get my 4k hike in on those days checking fence line though.  My family is my priority and I have young boy that needs a dad. My schedule is so erratic that I will take breaks off of training, so when I get back to it its like starting over and over again.  I usually end up re injuring the 3 blown discs in my spine and aggravating a previously fractured vertebrae.  Have 2 shoulders that dislocate when they feel like it lol. Usually fall/winters are good and consistent I start making progress and some years are great and some years I get injured and go into a spiral of depression and not even giving enough of a fuck to train. 

My dedication to recovery is absolutely garbage. 

I over train when I do. 7 days week until absolute failure. 

My consistency is garbage by the season 

I let my injuries take me to a really dark place and start treating myself like shit. 

I get pissed at what I lost and add gear back. I have only done this once in the past 2 years. I haven't run a cycle in 2 years. i tried this spring but just hurt myself again.  

I think I have bit off more than I can chew lol. The life I have created has become Un manageable.  I can't seem to fit it all together. Between being a husband and father,  running 3 businesses,  farming, ranching,  and then trying to add in stupid amounts of Un recovered training to make up for lost gains..... It doesn't work. 

Lol I know I am constantly on here talking shit, it's the only social life I have lol. I assure you I am just babysitting a machine waiting for fuck up's or on a tractor.  

I know it's my fault lol. So instead of being a smol cunt I am hiring guys and trying to ditch all the stupid customers I have. i am trying to recover from all the customers that stopped paying and almost bankrupted me this past fall. I am not taking on too much new work. As soon as this harvest ends I am going to train properly. Back to basics! 

Mon: chest, tri, shoulders. 

Wed: legs

Fri: back and bi's

Sat: core and mobility. 

It would probably help if I could find a way to stop absolutely hating what our society has become.  Even just enough to clear my head.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Holy fuck shit. Where do I start?
> 
> first I will say that I eat clean as hell. I also do track what I eat down to condiments.
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I love you



I love you too. In a totally non homo way. 














Unless that's what you want?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Holy fuck shit. Where do I start?
> 
> first I will say that I eat clean as hell. I also do track what I eat down to condiments.
> 
> ...




I think youre just being a bitch
But whatever


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think youre just being a bitch
> But whatever



I think you're ugly and can't read good.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I think you're ugly and can't read good.



But in reality, you need good people

Ive always said that

Lots of business owners on here and you need people to help steer the ship.
The ongoing push is impossible to handle solo, theres just too much work to do it all ourselves, 

Fuck, remember when i used to sleep every 2nd night, instead of every night?

Yeah, we are idiots who convince ourselves that we are just being awesome beast/Freaks of nature... but that shit catches up and we wre just piles of shit who are totally busted.

Lol good times


----------



## TODAY (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> But in reality, you need good people
> 
> Ive always said that
> 
> ...


This reminds me of another thing:

I am fucking terrible at asking for help.

It's not so much an ego thing, it's more that I am pathologically afraid of burdening people.

This has had wide-ranging negative effects on my life, and training is definitely an area that has been impacted.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have bad digestive issues.I’m diagnosed with crohns and recently with gastroparisis.
> It’s definitely a bitch day to day to get in calories.
> I csnt even stomach hydrolyzed whey anymore or more than 8oz chicken every couple of days.
> Very low fat and easily digestible calories is where I’m at.


Man I am sorry to hear this. Autoimmune diseases suck! I know a few people with crohns and it can be held at bay with meds but it sucks and can still flare up unexpectedly. I have no experience with gastroparisis  but from a quick google search sounds miserable. Hope you find a doctor that can help you get back to feeling somewhat normal again!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I have a girlfriend that is going through this exact thing right now (except gaining at significantly less calories). She's running a whole course of peptides and special diet/cardio prescription with a doctor who specializes in this. Its only been a month but the results are coming in. Might be worth looking into peptides to help fix.


I would be very interested in learning which peptides she is using that help. I have tried a few peptides some have accomplished what they claim others have felt like throwing money away. If there are peptides that are working for this issue my ears are wide open!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 29, 2022)

I would be farther along and look better if I ate right consistently.  I do well at hitting nutrition targets during the week.  I lack dietary discipline on the weekends.  It isn't that I fall into eating junk food.  My time just isn't as structured and I struggle to eat enough.

I am improving on that every week.

I have some health issues I can't really get around also, but I have beaten that dead horse into the ground enough.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 29, 2022)

Injury’s


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 29, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I just found out last night at the ER I may have this. So it hasn't affected you much? I'm still hoping it turns out just to be some kind of ab muscle strain. They did say its definitely not a hernia at least.


Luckily no. I've even consistently eaten things on the "do not eat" list like berries (little seeds) and nuts. My diet is clean overall so perhaps that helps. 
Diverticulitis is what they call it when you have a flare up. My co-worker gets it from time to time and he says it pretty painful.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> But in reality, you need good people
> 
> Ive always said that
> 
> ...


Truth. I sometimes push through the pain and discomfort thinking I'm a badass then get smacked down hard and humbled when I pay for it later.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think youre just being a bitch
> But whatever


Listen to me. Listen. I. Love. You


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

I’d also get better results if I took more than one eater of testosterone.


----------



## iGone (Jul 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’d also get better results if I took more than one eater of testosterone.


You need chicken shakes, alfredo, gomad and 1.5g of test. duh.


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> You need chicken shakes, alfredo, gomad and 1.5g of test. duh.


275 in 6 weeks for sure


----------



## Stickler (Jul 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’d also get better results if I took more than one eater of testosterone.


I usually go for 2 eaters


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I usually go for 2 eaters


Awwwwww yeaaa


----------



## Vegeta2632 (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s hear it.
> Why isn’t your physique where you want it to be?


Because before this year I took 2.5 years off completely from training, eating and juicing. (My first ever time off bodybuilding since I was a kid).


----------



## PZT (Jul 30, 2022)

Never had hgh so probably another reason


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Never had hgh so probably another reason


Or a hooker


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Wow RiR0, sorry to hear that. Is this something you just recently got and is there a chance for future improvement?
> 
> I had a GF that had gastroparesis from radiation treatment for non hodgkin's lymphoma. She eventually had to get a permanent feeding tube. She had a hell of a time getting maintenance calorie absorption through the tube, and eating more often than not led to more issues than just not eating solid food.


The gastroparisis is recent but I’ve had issues since I was 4or5. As a young child I couldn’t even eat without getting sick.


----------



## Tisatix (Jul 30, 2022)

I skip zumba too much

Nah, but for real, I neglected the basic compounds and in the beginning. I truly feel I never developed the base .


----------



## Tisatix (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The gastroparisis is recent but I’ve had issues since I was 4or5. As a young child I couldn’t even eat without getting sick.


Same here @RiR0 and @DLTBB 

I suffer delayed digestion severely and IBS-C


----------



## AcidTears (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m just an ass that keeps putting other peoples needs above my own  result: perfect plans but mediocre execution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Jul 30, 2022)

less than optimal programming

not taking rest days, you know, when the growing actually happens


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> less than optimal programming
> 
> not taking rest days, you know, when the growing actually happens


Rest days are very important over looked. 
This is one I was waiting on someone to post.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 30, 2022)

As I get bigger I feel smaller, it's a viscious cycle I'm sure most of us feel.

And not enough tren.

Is this what therapy for BB and PLs looks like?


----------



## RISE (Jul 30, 2022)

Genetics


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

RISE said:


> Genetics


.this is the biggest cop out. 
I literally hate and cringe when I hear the genetics excuse.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

RISE said:


> Genetics


It’s safe to say you did everything like clockwork for decades right?


----------



## RISE (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> .this is the biggest cop out.
> I literally hate and cringe when I hear the genetics excuse.





RiR0 said:


> It’s safe to say you did everything like clockwork for decades right?


No, for some reason I interpreted this thread as "why haven't you reached your goal".  Well my goal was to be a pro, so genetics play 100% in that.

As for why I'm not bigger/better physique:
1. Injuries
2. Went decades trying to be a pro and it's not in the cards, so decided to enjoy other things in life.
3.  Focused more time on my hobbies.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

RISE said:


> No, for some reason I interpreted this thread as "why haven't you reached your goal".  Well my goal was to be a pro, so genetics play 100% in that.
> 
> As for why I'm not bigger/better physique:
> 1. Injuries
> ...


Yeah that’s genetics and chance. 
But even then before genetics did get in every meal and stay on plan, not miss training etc?


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Not enough Humapro. 

I kid, lack of discipline for me.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Not enough Humapro.
> 
> I kid, lack of discipline for me.


You’ll get it man. Keep busting your ass


----------



## RISE (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah that’s genetics and chance.
> But even then before genetics did get in every meal and stay on plan, not miss training etc?


Life happens and I missed meals.  Training I rarely missed, I was on plan for years.  And yet I wouldn't even make a good amateur.  If it were in the cards I'd at least show potential, but never did.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ll get it man. Keep busting your ass


Second this, @Slabiathan  you have the dedication and work eithic already; its just a "waiting game" at this point brother!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Second this, @Slabiathan  you have the dedication and work eithic already; its just a "waiting game" at this point brother!


Thanks, man! I can already feel the Gainzz from the humapro I ordered 😂!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! I can already feel the Gainzz from the humapro I ordered 😂!


On that note, is it something you can throw into preworkout with getting a stomach ache?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! I can already feel the Gainzz from the humapro I ordered 😂!


You guys joke but for me that shit is a life saver


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> On that note, is it something you can throw into preworkout with getting a stomach ache?


Yes. It’s eaa/bcaas with some gdas.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You guys joke but for me that shit is a life saver


I'm laughing, but I ain't joking! Rounding out with some more protien from different sources has me excited! 
Plus, the added sex appeal! 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I'm laughing, but I ain't joking! Rounding out with some more protien from different sources has me excited!
> Plus, the added sex appeal! 😂


Don’t get apple, grape or rocket pop flavors


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t get apple, grape or rocket pop flavors


Best flavors?


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t get apple, grape or rocket pop flavors


I read pineapple in an other thread so that was what I ordered today!


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 30, 2022)

Because my massive dick hinders recovery 
Lol jk cause the fucked ip lifestyle of a first responder on night shift.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Best flavors?


Pineapple or passion fruit l


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Mandarin Orange for me

I just shoot a scoop an hour before  and one more shortly after training


----------



## PZT (Jul 30, 2022)

I bust too many nuts


----------



## cavorite (Aug 3, 2022)

My training knowledge isn't where it needs to be. There's great info here, but it's hard to learn from reading and videos alone.

I recently started seeing a coach again. My lower back is underdeveloped which was throwing off my form in a number of other exercises. It also explains other questions I had, like why my glutes aren't developed and I have weirdly large hip flexors. 

For as much time as I spend in the gym, I should be sure I'm getting the most out of it.


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

Having a job doesn’t help gains


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

PZT said:


> Having a job doesn’t help gains


It does if it helps you buy more Humapro and drugs 😂


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It does if it helps you buy more Humapro and drugs 😂


Well it’s not right now lol


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

BTW: I blame my bad diet on not having enough drugs. 


















Wait… it doesn’t work that way? Well fk u guys


----------



## Mythos (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s hear it.
> Why isn’t your physique where you want it to be?


For me it's always been between diet and sleep.. Just trying to get to the point where it's more sleep than diet because I'm never solving the sleep problem.


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 6, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I feel like I actually have somewhat valid excuses.
> - Only been back to training for a year after one year of no gym and Test levels of 4 nmol/L
> - Have inflammatory bowel disease which I am not yet being treated for (symptoms ongoing for 18 months)


Bro,
I have a ton of colon problems………Of all the meds I have been on for colitis,Darvaticulitis ibd…..Philips colon care is a legit miracle in a bottle.
I haven’t had any attacks since.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> Bro,
> I have a ton of colon problems………Of all the meds I have been on for colitis,Darvaticulitis ibd…..Philips colon care is a legit miracle in a bottle.
> I haven’t had any attacks since.


I had perforated diverticulitis once, almost died. That was a fun week in the hospital. 

Lost like 30+ lbs in that week of no food. My gf at the time told me I looked like Betty White by the time I checked out. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

Not enough kick backs for sure


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Not enough kick backs for sure


Who da fuck is skimping on the kick backs. Let me at him.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

If you say kick back 3x in the mirror @Skullcrusher appears and shows you an emg graph


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Who da fuck is skimping on the kick backs. Let me at him.


@RiR0 hates curvy men or maybe he meant strength curve. Idk I’m just here for the volume


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you say kick back 3x in the mirror @Skullcrusher appears and shows you an emg graph


Dats no how he says it


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> I had perforated diverticulitis once, almost died. That was a fun week in the hospital.
> 
> Lost like 30+ lbs in that week of no food. My gf at the time told me I looked like Betty White by the time I checked out. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


I’ve actually had 3 perfs my first year….took me a year to figure out my triggers!
Sorry you have had to feel that kind of pain ,It’s terrible…….


----------



## CJ (Aug 10, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> I’ve actually had 3 perfs my first year….took me a year to figure out my triggers!
> Sorry you have had to feel that kind of pain ,It’s terrible…….


Three?!?  Holy chit!!!  😳😳😳

I can't imagine anything being more painful than that was. Three times.... I dont know if I could go through that.


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> Three?!?  Holy chit!!!  😳😳😳
> 
> I can't imagine anything being more painful than that was. Three times.... I dont know if I could go through that.


The 1st time it happened my red cell count was 24000 from a normal 8 ish….I was sick.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 10, 2022)

My problem, I'm 62 now, had total reverse shoulder on right side, 4 level fusion in my neck, left elbow radial head incision, lumbar laminectomy, low free T, but I keep on pushing with limitations and pain. Also to be honest I'm on depression/anxiety meds from the VA and I like vodka and Gatorade zero. Semper Fi


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

Pretty sure bitches hurt gainz


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> Pretty sure bitches hurt gainz


Factzzz!!!


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Factzzz!!!


Chasing bishes is a PED doh


----------



## j2048b (Aug 14, 2022)

Lets seeee….
Too many hernias to count….. torn up shoulders…..depression, migraines caused by tension and exertion,  loss of will power, aging doesnt help any of this btw,  paralysis by analysis meaning too many 10 terabyte hard-drives all loaded full of different programing, and i cannot choose something to start….

I know i need to start but im always looking for the “perfect” home gym as my wife is a fucking nazi and thinks a peleton is good enough…. I cant bench or squat on a fucken peleton u 
fucken re-ta-rrrhd


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

I ate an entire bag of nachos with salsa today


----------



## PZT (Aug 14, 2022)

Alcohol


----------



## Adzg (Aug 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> Alcohol



Yeah that’s me. Depression leading me to drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 23, 2022)

Adzg said:


> Yeah that’s me. Depression leading me to drink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here my friend


----------

